# 10 threads in 10 days - #3 Honey



## BjornBee (Jan 17, 2011)

Not counting any store bought commercial stuff from the super market, what is your favorite or best experience with honey? And what kind of honey did you find your least favorite?

My best - I was extracting honey a few years back and as I usually do, I stuck my finger under the spout to take a taste, and the taste was that of bluberries. Now I know many say blueberry plants do not give off a blueberry tasting honey. And these supers did come from a full service farm with probably 100 different plants from blueberries to strawberries, apples to pumpkins. I got about 60 pounds before the flavor changed to another taste.

The worst - buckwheat. I had heard people rage about buckwheat honey for years. A couple years ago, I had some. Tasted exactly like the old cans of Kings table syrup I remember as a kid. Thick and strong tasting. Very unique, but nothing I thought it would be. And I think about 100 other honey varieties rank on top of buckwheat honey.

How about you?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Best was honey that taste a lot like Maple syrup. Local back yard bee keepers puts supers on just as the maples bloom and removes them when he sees them dyeing out.

Worst was some late aster honey we extracted. Not a good flavor at all and it chrystlized quick, good stuff to leave for the bees along with the golden rod.

 Al


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Best honey we ever extracted was when we had a huge mimosa tree in the pasture near the hives. Our goats have since killed it but I plan on replanting some in a safer area.


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

the best I ever had is the honey from my own hives ,, and not that store crap .. 
I may not get much if any , but it still beats the store stuff ..


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

Best honey is from my hives. I live in the woods and my primary flow is the spring tulip poplar bloom which yields a rich, dark honey.

Worst honey I've had was a Christmas gift of Manuka honey from New Zealand. Vile stuff - I use it on cuts and burns but that's all.


----------



## gracie88 (May 29, 2007)

Best is the honey from my bees, we're still in the honeymoon stage  It's mostly blackberry. Worst is definitely buckwheat. Yuck.


----------



## jynxt (Apr 5, 2004)

We all prefer our purple honey to any of the other varieties we've tasted. I think it's just awful that it's so rare that few people ever get to try it!


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

What are your bees eating that your honey is purple?


----------



## BjornBee (Jan 17, 2011)

Maybe purple plum juice...

How about these bees with red honey....

http://www.wpix.com/news/wpix-red-bees-brooklyn,0,6422578.story


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

I won't be eating red honey!! High fructose corn syrup and red dye 40?? Nope. Not me.


----------



## beaglady (Oct 7, 2002)

The best - early summer honey in the years when the locust trees had a successful bloom

The worst - very dark wild honey imported from Africa. I like buckwheat honey a lot, but this is way stronger.

The wierdest - Japanese knotweed honey. light, but sort of caramelly tasting


----------



## BjornBee (Jan 17, 2011)

Hello D. Nice to see you hear.


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

I won't be eating red honey!! High fructose corn syrup and red dye 40?? Nope. Not me.
The way I understand it ,, there is a purple honey in one little part of NC ,, not all the keepers in the area get it, just one here and there ,, and they may get it one year , and not the next ,or once and never again .. Am I right on this ?????


----------

